# Kreg track saw



## RossDesignBuild (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm sure this has been asked but oh well. How are these compared to the makita? 
Not afraid to spend the money on the festool or maybe makita but before making a purchase I figured I'd get opinions on the cheap version to see if its decent.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearpau (Jan 8, 2013)

Ive seen the kreg setup the parts don't interchange with anybody else's. I have the Festool and the cordless Makita both work very well and the tracks are interchangeable. My cousin just bought the dewalt cordless and is really happy with it. But the dewalt takes a special reversible track that only works with dewalt.


----------



## RossDesignBuild (Mar 29, 2016)

Bearpau said:


> Ive seen the kreg setup the parts don't interchange with anybody else's. I have the Festool and the cordless Makita both work very well and the tracks are interchangeable. My cousin just bought the dewalt cordless and is really happy with it. But the dewalt takes a special reversible track that only works with dewalt.


I'm gonna take a look at the dewalt as most of my tools are yellow.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

RossDesignBuild said:


> I'm gonna take a look at the dewalt as most of my tools are yellow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Dewalt's good. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Stop (Aug 15, 2016)

I haven't had a close look at the Kreg, but my general impression is that it is too proprietary (doesn't work with anyone elses stuff). I have the Makita and it is fantastic. It is, for the most part, fully compatible with Festool and others which means that there is whole support network and third party accessories.


----------



## Ken360 (Sep 7, 2019)

That Kreg looks way to lightweight for most jobs. It's at best an entry level or hobbyist level tool. I'd stick with a Makita, that's the best bang for your buck in track saws.


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

Love my Dewalt. It's probably worth getting their clamps as well. (They do what they're supposed to do and they fit in the case nicely.)


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

Festool rail saw.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

RossDesignBuild said:


> I'm sure this has been asked but oh well. How are these compared to the makita?
> Not afraid to spend the money on the festool or maybe makita but before making a purchase I figured I'd get opinions on the cheap version to see if its decent.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk






Good video comparing the brands

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Had the festool, traded in and got the dewalt. I like it a lot better.

The dewalt tracks don't fit the festool, but festool tracks will work with the dewalt saw. It has a center groove as well as side grooves on either side. I took one of my old festool tracks and made a shorty for cutting in doorways. 24"


----------



## Aaron Berk2 (Sep 28, 2019)

About 4 yrs in on my Makita track saw.

I've never used any other brand, but I have heard rumors of sloppy fit and finish with the Kreg

I love the compatibility of my Makita. 
I have makita rails, festool quick clamps, and GRS 16PE rail square.

I regret NONE of them


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I've owned the Festool, Makita, and now just the Mafell. Couldn't be happier. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Calidecks said:


> I've owned the Festool, Makita, and now just the Mafell. Couldn't be happier.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Snob.....

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

I’ve used the dewalt cordless version. I loved it, the plunge action is a little different but once used to it you don’t notice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

It’s a piece of crap by a Makita or something better!


----------



## Bearpau (Jan 8, 2013)

Tell us how you really feel


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

My track saw cost me about $45.00.

It is just a two piece aluminum track that has a clamp on the ends. Pretty cool really. Never needed anything else. If it is for hardwood and to mitigate scratches I tape the bottom of the saw plate.

Andy.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Great Thread!

I picked up the Makita corded (SP6000J), an extra blade, and (2) tracks.....kinda spendy system (coming from a framer perspective with respect to circular saws) but I hear the german ones are even more $$$. I've always wondered about the Kreg Track saw. I see it at HD all the time.

It's like a portable panel saw. I don't use it often, but when I do, wow. I'll be redoing my deck this summer so I'm looking forward to perfect cutoffs.

https://www.makitatools.com/Products/details/SP6000J


----------



## Aaron Berk2 (Sep 28, 2019)

Buy the long rail.

I've done the 2 rail connection before, it's lousy for precision.

track saw is a game changer, every carpenter should own one :clap:


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> My track saw cost me about $45.00.
> 
> It is just a two piece aluminum track that has a clamp on the ends. Pretty cool really. Never needed anything else. If it is for hardwood and to mitigate scratches I tape the bottom of the saw plate.
> 
> Andy.


:thumbsup:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Own one?

Tom


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Only have the one T55 but have a 55" and a 118" track


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Does anyone have the cordless track saw? I really like my TS55 req but I think of the cordless can keep up it would make me use if for a lot more stuff.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

I've got the kreg and festool track saws.

Bought the whole kreg system. Table and all.

Really like the table for cuts 4ft and under. Very handy for balancing on small wood pieces.

I use festool for large sheet cuts.

The kreg is a little more lightweight in its build. But the CORD IS SOLID ATTACHED ......hate having to reinstall the festool cord after a few cuts.

If you're going to use it daily step up to the better ones. If you use it say like once a month then the kreg one will work fine for the price.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

The Festool cord should lock in. It twists to lock. It shouldn't fall out. Never had that problem with mine. I damaged the plug and had to replace the cord and had a hell of a time getting it out.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Leo G said:


> The Festool cord should lock in. It twists to lock. It shouldn't fall out. Never had that problem with mine. I damaged the plug and had to replace the cord and had a hell of a time getting it out.


Trade ya cords? Lol

Yes I twist it in several times a day still pulls out if I look at it funny


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Unger.const said:


> I've got the kreg and festool track saws.
> 
> Bought the whole kreg system. Table and all.
> 
> ...


You are not getting the cord locked properly. I have 5 corded TS saws, not a one does the cord come off unless I rotate the hub and remove the cord.

That said;

Look at the end of the cord and saw pins, hopefully you have not damaged them due to arcing.

Tilt the saw to 45°, insert the cord, you’ll notice an "unfilled" arrow on the plug aligned with a line on the socket, rotate the plug (clockwise) until the "filled" arrow on the plug aligns with the line on the socket. It will take a lot of torque to get the plug set. New socket, new cord it is not unusual for them to mate up very tightly. Once you get the cord properly locked don’t bother removing it unless you really have to. The saw fits back in the Systainer with the cord attached.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Does anyone have the cordless track saw? I really like my TS55 req but I think of the cordless can keep up it would make me use if for a lot more stuff.


Yes, great saw with both batteries on it. Biggest drawback is the bag fills quickly. If you get the saw with the Bluetooth batteries and an extractor or install the Bluetooth module in an extractor it alleviates the dust bag issue. 

How much and how quickly the bag fills;






Tom


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Unger.const said:


> Trade ya cords? Lol
> 
> Yes I twist it in several times a day still pulls out if I look at it funny


$50 gets you a new one.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002VMX9X...olid=3483ASHZW2ICM&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

tjbnwi said:


> Yes, great saw with both batteries on it. Biggest drawback is the bag fills quickly. If you get the saw with the Bluetooth batteries and an extractor or install the Bluetooth module in an extractor it alleviates the dust bag issue.
> 
> How much and how quickly the bag fills;
> 
> ...


To be honest I like festool routers and Sanders a lot. It seems the lower end companies have caught up in the tracksaw department and festool is over valuing itself now.

If/when I buy another track saw it's going to be mafell and be done messing around. Festool really pissed me off with the battery platform change to airstream. Didnt tell anyone about it and brought out the HKC then changed platforms 6 months later.

The track saw is great but I think if I was in the market for one again and didnt want the best, I'd buy a Makita, pretty tried and true with great reviews. The mafell is balls out the best but is expensive. 

With the makita you could spend the same money, also get a 118" track and some clamps, all of which are a must over time. With all the offerings on the market I dont think I'd even look at the Kreg.

Edit: also wanted to add, never had the cord come out of any of my festool stuff if the cord was seated correctly.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Not sure what your issue is with the batteries. I have both the Airstream and non-Airstream batteries, they interchange to any of the tools in the same voltage platform. The chargers will charge either battery, older charger is slower on the Airsteams due to no cooling fan. I have one older drill the batteries will not fit on, but it’s a voltage issue.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Unger.const said:


> Trade ya cords? Lol
> 
> Yes I twist it in several times a day still pulls out if I look at it funny





Leo G said:


> $50 gets you a new one.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002VMX9X...olid=3483ASHZW2ICM&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


Unless the cord is damaged, he doesn’t need a new one. If the coed is arc damaged, he needs a new socket also.

Tom


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

tjbnwi said:


> Not sure what your issue is with the batteries. I have both the Airstream and non-Airstream batteries, they interchange to any of the tools in the same voltage platform. The chargers will charge either battery, older charger is slower on the Airsteams due to no cooling fan. I have one older drill the batteries will not fit on, but it’s a voltage issue.
> 
> Tom


I was pissed they didnt tell any of the vendors it was going to change and I had spent a bunch of money on batteries six months before the air streams came out. If I had known I would have waited. Their overall secrecy pissed me off. Like leaving their vendors in the dark all the time. Maybe my guys just werent in the know but I doubt it.

I got mad at festool and swore off all their battery stuff. Plus other than a few specialty tools, they arent that much better. I would agree the routers, domino, and sanders are hands down better. Drills and saws are comparable to the other less expensive brands. If I wasnt as deep into festool as I am, I doubt I would get into it again, I would just go mafell for saws, festool for the above mentioned, and supplement with the other big 3 (dewalt, Milwaukee, Makita).


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

One other thing——if you have an early R model TS 55, when you set the saw back to zero, tighten the rear knob first, then the front knob.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Deckhead said:


> I was pissed they didnt tell any of the vendors it was going to change and I had spent a bunch of money on batteries six months before the air streams came out. If I had known I would have waited. Their overall secrecy pissed me off. Like leaving their vendors in the dark all the time. Maybe my guys just werent in the know but I doubt it.
> 
> I got mad at festool and swore off all their battery stuff. Plus other than a few specialty tools, they arent that much better. I would agree the routers, domino, and sanders are hands down better. Drills and saws are comparable to the other less expensive brands. If I wasnt as deep into festool as I am, I doubt I would get into it again, I would just go mafell for saws, festool for the above mentioned, and supplement with the other big 3 (dewalt, Milwaukee, Makita).


How many companies release that info 6 months before the release date? You were looking at a vehicle for your wife, I know the dealer could not tell you what was going to available as upgrades in 6 months.

I need a tool, don’t care what’s going on in 6 months, I buy it. 

Drills, nothing currently on the market compares, I’ve given enough other brand 12 volt compact drills away to now this. My oldest CXS i received a week before it’s release here, still using the same batteries. My oldest 15 volt is 8ish years old, original batteries on that also.

Tom


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

tjbnwi said:


> How many companies release that info 6 months before the release date? You were looking at a vehicle for your wife, I know the dealer could not tell you what was going to available as upgrades in 6 months.
> 
> I need a tool, don’t care what’s going on in 6 months, I buy it.
> 
> ...


Actually part of the reason we were looking at Highlanders is because they announced a totally new redesigned version was coming out for 2020. Same with Explorer. I think both companies announced it as early as March of 2019.

The CXS D model is a nice drill. The larger drills I did not like the feel of them. The smaller Milwaukee fuel drills are damn near as nice as the CXS.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Most tool platforms have sneak previews of what new and upcoming lines will bring you. We knew about the Milwaukee large battery platform 6 months before it would be available.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Leo G said:


> Most tool platforms have sneak previews of what new and upcoming lines will bring you. We knew about the Milwaukee large battery platform 6 months before it would be available.


Same with 60v and 120v dewalt stuff.

I get why some people love festool. It does seem to be better, but not THAT much better on a lot of things. Then there are certain items they are worth every penny imo. I'm balls deep in festool but have slowly been selling some of it off. Not as big into it as Tom is but I do like their systems and once you're in, you are kind of stuck staying there. The things I didnt get too involved in, I got out of (battery tools).


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> Unless the cord is damaged, he doesn’t need a new one. If the coed is arc damaged, he needs a new socket also.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


Even when I bought it it wasn't all that tight. And the motor kinda has an odd growl to it.....still does.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

That's the speed control making that growl. It's especially noticeable if you let go of the trigger while the saw is running and then pull the trigger again while it's winding down. It takes a second for it to respond and you hear the growl much more prominently as it's getting back up to speed.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> You are not getting the cord locked properly. I have 5 corded TS saws, not a one does the cord come off unless I rotate the hub and remove the cord.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cord barrel part is a very soft rubbery thing that doesn't lock in very well. I try to just leave it on even in the box. But after a use or two I have to replug and twist again. Even when brand new (3 years ago) very flimsy on the lock part.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Unger.const said:


> The cord barrel part is a very soft rubbery thing that doesn't lock in very well. I try to just leave it on even in the box. But after a use or two I have to replug and twist again. Even when brand new (3 years ago) very flimsy on the lock part.


It locks just fine, turn the plug farther. Unless I’ve been locking the 150+ Plug It cords I have for the last 10 years wrong....

Tilt the saw, makes this much easier. 3 years old you have a second generation R model TS.

I had one, Channel Locks had to be used to lock the cord.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Got the arrows backwards, it’s been years since I looked at the Plug It on a saw.

Unfilled arrow is locked.

Should align with the line, photo attached.

Tom


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Deckhead said:


> To be honest I like festool routers and Sanders a lot. It seems the lower end companies have caught up in the tracksaw department and festool is over valuing itself now.
> 
> If/when I buy another track saw it's going to be mafell and be done messing around. Festool really pissed me off with the battery platform change to airstream. Didnt tell anyone about it and brought out the HKC then changed platforms 6 months later.
> 
> ...


I just picked up the mafell kss50. Sweet really sweet saw and cant even count the amount of time I've save continue to save on this large commercial job. 
I think maki will come up with hkc or mafell version of retracting saw. 
Festi Sanders are great. Especially ro90. Just picked 6" bosch what's beast and 1/2 the price. 
I have been toying around with mafell tracks and saw ifcourse but dam they really are pricey. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## WalkerTC (Jan 6, 2014)

CityDecks said:


> I just picked up the mafell kss50. Sweet really sweet saw and cant even count the amount of time I've save continue to save on this large commercial job.
> I think maki will come up with hkc or mafell version of retracting saw.
> Festi Sanders are great. Especially ro90. Just picked 6" bosch what's beast and 1/2 the price.
> I have been toying around with mafell tracks and saw ifcourse but dam they really are pricey.
> ...




If you are wanting to give the Mafell tracks a try. Go buy the Bosch tracks. Same tracks just cheaper. We have 3 Mafell saws now and probably will be getting the kss50 or 60 soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

CityDecks said:


> I just picked up the mafell kss50. Sweet really sweet saw and cant even count the amount of time I've save continue to save on this large commercial job.
> I think maki will come up with hkc or mafell version of retracting saw.
> Festi Sanders are great. Especially ro90. Just picked 6" bosch what's beast and 1/2 the price.
> I have been toying around with mafell tracks and saw ifcourse but dam they really are pricey.
> ...




One of the best thing about my Mafell tracksaw is the tracks. I hook them up without the need to line them up or anything. Longer tracks make no sense anymore. It took longer to tie the 118" track on my ladder tracks then to hook then together. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I probably would've bought the Bosch tracks but I don't think they were available in the US at the time. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Calidecks said:


> One of the best thing about my Mafell tracksaw is the tracks. I hook them up without the need to line them up or anything. Longer tracks make no sense anymore. It took longer to tie the 118" track on my ladder tracks then to hook then together.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Totally agreed on joining. I have 2-55festi. 1- 32festi. 2-55 maki. I don't even join the festi anymore they have too much slop. The makis are still true when joined. I dont have or want to make room for a 110" that thing will get trashed 1st out of the box. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

CityDecks said:


> Totally agreed on joining. I have 2-55festi. 1- 32festi. 2-55 maki. I don't even join the festi anymore they have too much slop. The makis are still true when joined. I dont have or want to make room for a 110" that thing will get trashed 1st out of the box.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Now I gotta look I to this more and spend more friggin money.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

WalkerTC said:


> If you are wanting to give the Mafell tracks a try. Go buy the Bosch tracks. Same tracks just cheaper. We have 3 Mafell saws now and probably will be getting the kss50 or 60 soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which models mafel do you have 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## WalkerTC (Jan 6, 2014)

CityDecks said:


> Which mafel do you have
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk




I first bought the mt55. I now have the kss40 and the mt55bl. They are all phenomenal saws. I buy the metabo batteries for them. We have a couple Bosch rails and a couple Mafell. I first started buy the Bosch rails from Europe because it was way cheaper, and they weren’t available here yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WalkerTC (Jan 6, 2014)

CityDecks said:


> Now I gotta look I to this more and spend more friggin money.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk




You will thank us later when you see how easy it is to join the rails. I haven’t had a long rail on-site in almost 2 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm heavily invested in the festool rails, will the mafell work on a festool rail? I have 2 110" rails, 1 75" and 1 55".

Are the battery powered mafell as powerful as their corded ones? I keep coming close to pulling the trigger but usually just using the corded track saws because it's in the shop. When I go on the job I'm sure I'll want the battery platform and I'm currently working on a deck where one would be nice. Could be the time I finally buy into mafell.

Also, I wouldnt be opposed to buying new rails just for that tracksaw. The reason I have that many is one long one is used just for a router and one for the ts's. Than the 55 is just for routers also. Will the Bosch tracks connect to the mafell track and how long does the splinter strip last?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I’ve read the Mafell fits the Festool rail, but the Festool will not fit the Mafell rail.

No personal experience, just what I’ve read.

Tom


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

tjbnwi said:


> I’ve read the Mafell fits the Festool rail, but the Festool will not fit the Mafell rail.
> 
> No personal experience, just what I’ve read.
> 
> Tom


Calimike will chime in he's been through all of them. Cant remember either. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

WalkerTC said:


> I first bought the mt55. I now have the kss40 and the mt55bl. They are all phenomenal saws. I buy the metabo batteries for them. We have a couple Bosch rails and a couple Mafell. I first started buy the Bosch rails from Europe because it was way cheaper, and they weren’t available here yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just picked up the kss40. Unbelievable time saver. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## WalkerTC (Jan 6, 2014)

tjbnwi said:


> I’ve read the Mafell fits the Festool rail, but the Festool will not fit the Mafell rail.
> 
> No personal experience, just what I’ve read.
> 
> Tom




The only Mafell saws that will run in Festool rails is the mt55 and mt55bl. The have an insert in the baseplate you remove to accept the Festool rail. They only issue is when you bevel the saw
It doesn’t run right along the splitter strip like the Festool does. 

The cordless is a less powerful, but I haven’t really noticed it as an issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WalkerTC (Jan 6, 2014)

CityDecks said:


> I just picked up the kss40. Unbelievable time saver.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk




It is one of my most used saws. We actually buy these Freud 4 3/8” blades that fit the saw and are 15 bucks. One thing is they won’t cut 2x material, but 1x material it works great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

WalkerTC said:


> It is one of my most used saws. We actually buy these Freud 4 3/8” blades that fit the saw and are 15 bucks. One thing is they won’t cut 2x material, but 1x material it works great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried that one it has lil flex on composite decking. I just picked up few of the maki blades. They look exactly the same as mafell factory just smaller even rpm specs are very similar including thickness. Got me on Amazon for 6bucks each. I think it was blow out or something. So far I'm into one of them for lil over 500cross cuts with trex and still super clean.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

CityDecks said:


> I tried that one it has lil flex on composite decking. I just picked up few of the maki blades. They look exactly the same as mafell factory even rpm spec are very similar including thickness. Got me in Amazon for 6bucks each. I think it was blow out or something. So far I'm into one of them for lil over 500cross cuts with trex and still super clean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the thickness of these lil blades dictates rpms and deflection. Just assuming. I don't know enough chitt about blades to have a conversation about them. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

